# New York Knicks Summer League Roster



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> 32 Renaldo Balkman F 6-8 208 7/14/84 South Carolina New York (NBA) 1
> 
> 38 Ali Beridel G 6-6 200 12/27/83 Valparaiso Hainaut (Belgium) R
> 
> ...


www.nba.com
I'm looking foward to watching Morris, Wilson and Nichols. I added Wilson because he is also in the slot to play but was not included on the original nba.com roster.


> Veterans Nate Robinson, Renaldo Balkman, Mardy Collins and Randolph Morris will headline the New York Knickerbockers entry for the 2007 NBA Summer League in Las Vegas, Nev., from July 9-15. The team will be coached by Knicks Assistant Coach Dave Hanners.
> 
> The quartet of Knicks veterans will be joined by rookies Wilson Chandler, the 23rd overall selection in the 2007 NBA Draft by New York from DePaul, and Demetris Nichols, the 53rd overall selection by Portland whose rights the club acquired in exchange for a 2008 second round pick.
> New York will carry a 14-man roster for the 2007 NBA Summer League in Las Vegas and will play five games beginning on July 9. Four of the five games will be televised by MSG Network. The Knicks are scheduled to play Seattle, Sacramento, Golden State, and Denver as well as the Chinese National Team. In addition, the team will hold a three-day mini-camp, July 6-8, with media availability following the morning practice only.


http://www.nba.com/knicks/news/summerleague1_070705.html


----------



## shakespeare (Nov 2, 2006)

Go Mardy


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

I'm surprised Nate's playing. That's pretty cool if that was his decision.


----------

